# L2.74 bug- Wrong(wide) aspect ratio



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I assume that most of you have hit this bug where after doing some operations the screen goes to a stretch mode. Aspect ratio key changes the screen but does not restore correct operations. Continues even after a power off/on.

However even though this condition is easy to hit, its not as bad as the previous SAR bug. It is much easier to cause, the easiest is one that someone else reported, Menu, 6, 7. However the good news seems to be that hitting guide and cancel appears to be enough to restore normal operation.

So I rate this bug annoying and persistent but not serious.


----------



## Gorefest (Oct 13, 2005)

But are there other way to recreate it?
If it only happens by pressing Menu, 6, 7, then I would say stay out of that menu right?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I've had my 921 automatically go into stretch mode a couple of times already. Not sure what led up to it as I thought, wrongly now I see, that I might have inadvertantly hit the aspect button accidentally. Looks like this is a new/real bug.
Brian


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Honestly and thankfully I have actually not encountered this problem.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

penguin44 said:


> Honestly and thankfully I have actually not encountered this problem.


Even if you hit menu, 6, 7? Seems to always hit if you do that on l2.74.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Gorefest said:


> But are there other way to recreate it?
> If it only happens by pressing Menu, 6, 7, then I would say stay out of that menu right?


Lots of other ways, not that I can figure out the sequence. I hit it four times the first day. I did not go near menu 6, 7 since I already knew that the software had been upgraded that same day.

I also see that this distorts HD pictures. When it does a HD picture that did completely fill the screen suddenly shows blacks bars on the top and bottom.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> Even if you hit menu, 6, 7? Seems to always hit if you do that on l2.74.


Even if I do that. I have tried to do it, why I dont know  but still no problem.


----------



## Gazoo (Jul 5, 2005)

Menu, 6, 7 does it on mine too. Also the format button will not work. But like you said, switching in and out of the guide brings everything back to normal. Not going to worry about it unless something else duplicates the problem.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

penguin44 said:


> Even if I do that. I have tried to do it, why I dont know  but still no problem.


What kind of connection to your TV and what type display. Maybe there's a relationship.

My HECD is hooked to a Toshiba TW65H80 via component connectors. Its a 1080i 16x9 TV.

My HEED is hooked to a Toshiba 42HDZX82 via DVI-d connectors. It also is a 1080i 16x9 TV (will also accept 720P, but really converts it).


----------



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

Prior to L274 I used to have problems where the SD satellite channels would be stuck in stretch mode, but OTA channels would be ok (4:3 with side bars). Now I'm getting the opposite; OTA stuck in stretch, but satellite channels OK -- go figure.... Good thing this unit has a strong cord with all the hard reboots I've done over the past year-and-a-half!!! The mentioned trick of going to the guide and back worked one time (the first time things stuck with 274), but not since.


----------

